# Painkillers for the wounded of the TdeF?



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Given the number of riders still in the Tour de France who have had some serious crashed, I was wondering about what painkillers they legally can take. I looked at the WADA prohibited substances list and the following are prohibited _in competition_:

_S7. NARCOTICS
The following are prohibited:
Buprenorphine, dextromoramide, diamorphine (heroin), fentanyl and its derivatives, hydromorphone, methadone, morphine, oxycodone, oxymorphone, pentazocine, pethidine._

Two questions:

(1) What does "in competition" mean in the context of a multi-day race such as the Tour de France? For example, could a rider take proscribed painkillers at night to help with sleeping, but not during the day when riding (I am not sure what the half life of a painkiller is, but let's assume for the sake of argument that if a rider took something at 9:00 p.m., it would be out of his system by the beginning of racing the next day)?

(2) Could a rider who was injurered in the race, expecially riders such as Hoogerland and Flecha who were injured through no fault of their own, get a theraputic use exemption for some limited time, such as a few days, or for a longer period, such as to the conclusion of the race?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I know when Jonathn Vaughters got stung by a bee in the face a many years ago, his face was swollen like a pumpkin and they wouldn't let him even get a cortizone shot to help with the swelling.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I know when Jonathn Vaughters got stung by a bee in the face a many years ago, his face was swollen like a pumpkin and they wouldn't let him even get a cortizone shot to help with the swelling.


That actually was one of the things that made me think about this issue.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Some drugs are banned during competition even with a TUE.

Vaughter's bee sting is an example of the drug bans taken to their logical--but crazy--conclusion. Still, I would hope that the wounded are able to at least get some painkillers.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

He still had those stupid sideburns too.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Probably more a matter of safety no not ride while on narcotics. Vicodin (hydrocodone) isn't on their forbidden list.

Probably not possible for a rider to take one after the race and to be completely out of their system the next day.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know about any other narcotics, but I had to take Vicodin to get through life (cervical spondylosis) for about two weeks 3 years ago. 

I would not want to be racing TRICYCLES with someone on that sh!t (even the night before), let alone Big Boy bikes. You get WAAAY too fuzzy.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spookyload said:


> He still had those stupid sideburns too.


"Hass anyone theen mah basethball?"


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Probably more a matter of safety no not ride while on narcotics. Vicodin (hydrocodone) isn't on their forbidden list.
> 
> Probably not possible for a rider to take one after the race and to be completely out of their system the next day.


I noticed that and was wondering if hydrocodone falls under the realm of one of the other listed meds. 

I was given hydrocodone following a severely sprained ankle and then again after I had shoulder surgery. That is some great stuff. I've never slept so well in my life. Funny thing is that it never made me loopy. But as soon as I would lie down it was lights out for me until morning. Too bad the stuff can be addicting.

I've tried to take oxycodone and that stuff was awful for me. I had to turn it in and get hydrocodone instead (which I think is less potent). The oxycodone made me itch all over and didn't seem to help with pain. 


Surely they would let these guys take some pain meds post race and at night if given due to a crash. Other than getting quality sleep, how could those meds help a rider? (They can have other CNS-depressants at night, such as a glass of wine, correct?)


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

cyclesport45 said:


> Yeah, I don't know about any other narcotics, but I had to take Vicodin to get through life (cervical spondylosis) for about two weeks 3 years ago.
> 
> I would not want to be racing TRICYCLES with someone on that sh!t (even the night before), let alone Big Boy bikes. You get WAAAY too fuzzy.


Oh, I dunno- Horner finished his stage and he was waaay beyond "fuzzy"!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

RRRoubaix said:


> Oh, I dunno- Horner finished his stage and he was waaay beyond "fuzzy"!


Ha! I don't think he was actually racing. He didn't know he'd finished, where he was, and why his face hurt!


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Bee sting, right. His blood bag clotted in his noggin.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Gatorback said:


> I noticed that and was wondering if hydrocodone falls under the realm of one of the other listed meds.
> 
> I was given hydrocodone following a severely sprained ankle and then again after I had shoulder surgery. That is some great stuff. I've never slept so well in my life. Funny thing is that it never made me loopy. But as soon as I would lie down it was lights out for me until morning. Too bad the stuff can be addicting.
> 
> ...


I suspect that one other reason would be safety. Even if the pain killing effect has worn off long ago, painkillers and other medications can adversely impact eye/hand and muscle coordination for many days later, even at small doses.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Tschai said:


> Even if the pain killing effect has worn off long ago, painkillers and other medications can adversely impact eye/hand and muscle coordination for many days later, even at small doses.


I doubt that.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

They are on 4000mg of acetaminophen (paracetamol) at least. I dunno if they dare inducing temporary kidney failure with additional NSAIDs, like ibuprofen. Maybe they use ketamine. I imagine Kloden could have gotten a few Ketamine i.m injections in his back. Maybe the rider will just take his chances.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

spookyload said:


> He still had those stupid sideburns too.


whats the deal with his chubby saggy chin?


----------

